# TBH install - 17 days in



## kawayanan (Aug 11, 2006)

It's me again, spamming the forum with silly pictures.

I checked my TBH's at 17 after installing packages. Based on when I saw eggs, I think I should have had capped brood by day 12. I now have comb on 7 top-bars, with brood in the first five. The first bar is mostly pollen, and the fifth has only a little brood. Top-bars 2-4 however have a large amount of brood on both sides. The combs are also coming reasonably close to filling the bars (the space is 19" wide, ~11.5" high). I don't have anything to compare too, but I'm happy with their work.  I am estimating I should have bees hatching to start to replace the package bees some time around Mon. or Tues. next week.

I thumbnailed the pictures for those who don't want to load the 800x600 pixel images. You can click on them for the larger version.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

They are looking great. It's always a good feeling to get through that first brood cycle.


----------

